# Leaves turning Purple/Yellow & are very brittle



## MrNorCal (Dec 31, 2009)

It is my 8th week of flowering which should be the last. The problem is a lot of my leaves are turning a dark purple/yellow. Mostly purple, with yellow thrown in. The other thing is they are very hard and brittle. I've grown before, but never saw this. I mean, my leaves would turn yellow and fall off, but that's not what is happening here. The leaves don't wanna come off at all when I try. Plus I have white cotton looking growth on my coco pots and on top of my coco medium. Is this mold? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 31, 2009)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## Alistair (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah, I'm afraid we need some pics.


----------



## jmansweed (Dec 31, 2009)

Pics would be nice but IMO your distinctly decribing Phosphorus Def.

Fuzzy white stuff is a different story - we do need pics of that


----------



## MrNorCal (Dec 31, 2009)

Sorry it took so long to get the pics up. Thanks again for any help


----------



## jmansweed (Dec 31, 2009)

What strain is this? Whats your temp? It looks like some nute def. for sure, but look into "senescence" to really understand why your plant is displaying some of these traits. That does look like mold - some kind of fungus. Is it powdery?


----------



## MrNorCal (Jan 1, 2010)

The strain is Power Skunk, The temps are between 64 F and 79 F, I think the pots are growing that stuff because humidity is between 50% and 78%, however it doesn't appear to be powdery. It's a hydro setup and the guy at the store talked me into coco fiber and watering once a day. Well, I haven't watered in 4 days and the fiber is still wet. I was trying to get them a little dry before I cut down, but apparently this moisture is going no where.


----------

